# die Lehrer, denen die Kreide ausgegangen war



## Nina13

Vor ähnlichen Schwierigkeiten sahen sich die Lehrer, *denen *die Kreide ausgegangen war.

¿Qué función hace este "denen"?, ¿a qué se refiere?

Gracias


----------



## Gernot Back

_denen _es el pronombre relativo en el dativo del plural y se refiere a _Lehrer_.

Su función es malefactivo, el contrario de un benefactivo.

_Die Kreide ging *den* Lehrer*n* aus._​ 
La tiza se acabó *en detrimento* de los profesores.


----------



## Nina13

Muchas gracias. 
No conocía el malefactivo. Pero creo que en mi frase "denen" se traduce como "cuyos", aunque suena raro.

Ante dificultades semejantes se veían los profesores, en detrimento *de cuyos* la tiza se les había acabado.


----------



## jordi picarol

Nina, el caso es un dativo plural efectivamente. La traducción correcta es: "Los profesores, A LOS CUALES se le había acabado la tiza,, se vieron ante las mismas dificultades. Lo de "malefactivo" y "benefactivo" es una rara invención que no existe en castellano. La Real Academia no los admite. Saludos. Jordi


----------



## Gernot Back

jordi picarol said:


> Lo de "malefactivo" y "benefactivo" es una rara invención que no existe en castellano. La Real Academia no los admite.


Ni el caso malefactivo ni el caso benefactivo existen en alemán tampoco. Pero existe su función, su papel temático, que se expresa con el caso dativo en alemán.

Creo que el papel temático del malefactivo también existe en español. Qué función más tiene el _me _en las frases siguientes:_Se *me *ha olvidado esto._
_Se *me *rompió la taza. _​


----------



## jordi picarol

Gernot Back said:


> Ni el caso malefactivo ni el caso benefactivo existen en alemán tampoco. Pero existe su función, su papel temático, que se exprime con el caso dativo en alemán.
> 
> Creo que el papel temático del malefactivo también existe en español. Que función más tiene el _me _en las frases siguientes:
> _Se *me *ha olvidado de esto._
> _Se *me *rompió la taza. _​


---En castellano quien marca la pauta en cuestiones lingüísticas son las Academias de la Lengua, no la Wikipedia. Lo del papel temático es otra invención publicada en catalán. Supongo que quieres decir:...que se EXPRESA con el caso...La frase "Se me ha olvidado de esto" es del todo incorrecta. Saludos. Jordi


----------



## Gernot Back

jordi picarol said:


> ...que se EXPRESA con el caso...La frase "Se me ha olvidado de esto" es del todo incorrecta. Saludos. Jordi


Lo he corregido, gracias.
¿También tienes una respuesta a mi pregunta?


Gernot Back said:


> Qué función más (aparte de malefactivo) tiene el _me _en las frases siguientes:_Se *me *ha olvidado esto._
> _Se *me *rompió la taza. _​


----------



## jordi picarol

Gernot Back said:


> Lo he corregido, gracias.
> ¿También tienes una respuesta a mi pregunta?


---Te remito a la explicación oficial de la RAE, que es la única oficialmente reconocida. Interpretaciones y disquisiciones particulares aparte :http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=pronombres Saludos. Jordi


----------



## Gernot Back

jordi picarol said:


> ... la RAE, que es la única oficialmente reconocida.


¿Quién lo dice?



			
				Masiel Matera said:
			
		

> El dativo amplio, por su parte,  se  interpreta como benefactivo/ malefactivo y como intención de  transferencia de  posesión.


 http://www.scielo.org.ve/scielo.php...0798-97092008000200006&lng=pt&nrm=iso&tlng=pt



			
				Jon Franco said:
			
		

> In fact, ethical datives only contribute to the meaning of the sentence by adding point of view in terms of malefactive or benefactive semantic roles.


 http://www.lingref.com/cpp/hls/10/paper1798.pdf#search=malefactive

Pero incluso la RAE admite la existencia de las funciones malefactivas y benefactivas del complemento indirecto, sin llamarlas asi:


			
				RAE said:
			
		

> *6. complemento indirecto.* (...) Según el significado del verbo al que complementa, puede designar (...) al que resulta beneficiado o perjudicado por ella: _Te he limpiado la casa _o_ Le han roto la bicicleta a mi hermano; _(...) a la persona o cosa afectadas positiva o negativamente por las características de algo: _Los pantalones le están grandes_.


 http://lema.rae.es/dpd/html/glosario.htm


----------

